# Super Moon



## JohnF (Oct 15, 2016)

Supposedly this is supposed to be a super moon and next month will be an even bigger super moon. Closest the moon has been to the earth in a century I hear. Anyway here is a shot of it here tonite.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

I saw it tonight as well. It was HUGE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

